# Bitework Pictures



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I forgot these pictures from the E-Party in June! BTW, Strauss is NOT barking at the tug in some of these, and has apparently gained some civility in his maturity 




























And a couple agility photos:


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

More









And some pool pictures




































ETA: I just realized I put this in the wrong section >.<


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

i didnt know you did agility with the mouse .... i knew you had done some bitwork with him before 

and the mogwai is looking awesome


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> i didnt know you did agility with the mouse


There is very little that that dog doesn't do xD He's doing flyball now, lol.


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

i knew you were planning on getting him into that ... i remember your search for the harness ....

how is he doing in that by the way


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Absolutely amazing actually. In just under a month we've started working him on the actual flyball box. No ball in it yet, we're just working on getting a consistent placement on the box. He has to hit REALLY high on the box because he is so large (he does not other wise fit).

To aid him in getting up on the box, an exercise step is placed underneath it to raise it a bit. When he gets more consistent in his body placement, the exercise step will be removed.

He is most definitely the largest dog in class, and I have to be sure to remind the people that hold him that he's not just big...he's got a LOT of drive, and a LOT of power, and he WILL pull you over if you don't pay attention.


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

haha ... hes a large boy haha ...
im glad hes doing well .... and do they accept his screaming ? haha cuz i know you were happy to get him into something where that was the norm


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

One woman seems a little annoyed with his screeching, but there's really nothing to be done about it.

"Can we cover him?"
"Sure, but he'll still scream."


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

LOVE the pics! I would love to see some pics, or better yet video, of Strauss doing flyball too!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

If Jon can come with me to Flyball one night, I'll get video. The only reason I haven't is because nobody can film, lol.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Keechak said:


> LOVE the pics! I would love to see some pics, or better yet video, of Strauss doing flyball too!




I second that. You will have to do a video of the crabby lady glaring at his covered kennel. lol I have seen flyball and noted there is usually more then one dog that gets a bit OVER excited and verbalizes. I kind of expect it at those events.

I had to add: Jackie, you know Strauss is your Inga. The dog that can do it all and a one of a kind clown.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Looks like a lot of fun! Great pics!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> Jackie, you know Strauss is your Inga. The dog that can do it all and a one of a kind clown


It's true. He is my Inga  I do find myself frequently wish he had a correct front. If not for that bloody front there would be Strauss babies in the world.

I am and always will be grateful to have him in my life. Lord help me when he dies.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice pics! They are looking good!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Love this pic!! They are all great, and look at your long flowing locks!!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Thanks! I love that picture too


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

That's my favorite pic too. Did they actually go in the pool? Or are they like Poca - she butt crouches like that and threatens to go in but never actually does.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Those pics are great! Strauss is so handsome!!! (And multi-talented!) 

It's cool to see the size difference between him and Mirada.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> Did they actually go in the pool?


Strauss was shoved in when he was off guard. Mirada was just picked up and put in. Neither likes to be wet.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Poca doesn't like to be wet, either, so I thought the stance looked familiar. Likes to bite water, but doesn't want it _on_ her.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Strauss is a stress drinker. He won't bite the water, he'll just drink and drink and drink >.<


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

What great photos!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

wow 
great pictures 
beautiful furbabies


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Oct 6, 2010)

Fun pix! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Thanks  He really enjoys it. I really wish I could find a club the dogs could participate in.


----------

